# pregnacare conception or pregnacare original



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi I am currently waiting for my FET tomorrow. i have been taking pregnacare conception for months but wondered if i should change to pregnancare orignal after transfer.  the  only difference i can see is that the pregnacare conception have L arginine, Inositol, N-Acetyl Cysteine and Betacarotene. 

Your help is greatly appreciated

Laura


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Laura,

I wouldn't necessarliy switch straight away, just finish the pack you are using and then switch to the original after that (hopefully you'll be taking them for the next 8 months too  )

Maz x


----------

